# Let's Go Cobia Fishing !!!



## silvershore (Jan 18, 2010)

<P align=left>*I will be Fishing my Custom 26ft John Allmand this Cobia season. If anyone is interested in Cobia Fishing this seasonPM or give me a call (850)341-0627. I will take up to 3 people at $100.00 per person/per day. I will provide the Bait and Ice. I have tackle or you can bring your own. Thanks, Capt. Kyle Price*



*







*


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

Plus one for Capt. Kyle. This boat has a real nice sunshade over the back deck .


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

and when is cobia season? and would you take people for $100 a day out of cobia season?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Plus gas?


----------



## silvershore (Jan 18, 2010)

Cobia season is starting now. We do private fishing trips 4-6 people we do charge more for bottom fishing of course you willbe burning more fuel on thosetrips. We cover the fishing license for all on board, tackle, bait, ice, etc. If you would like to get a trip together give me a call and i can give you some prices depending on whatkind of trip you want to do. 

Thanks, Capt Kyle

850-341-0627


----------

